# Selling a Corning PC-420D Hot Plate



## Darkness Falls (Jun 26, 2017)

SOLD

I have listed my chemicals and other supplies here, if interested.
https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=25798


If interested, here's the link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/253010134881?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Also, I could use some advice on how to sell chemicals. Obviously not eBay. I have unopened nitric acid, muriatic acid, etc.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 26, 2017)

For chemicals, your best bet is to find a nearby member. We have a lot of Ohio members, but it's a big state. Let us know where you are and you might find someone willing to take them off your hands.  

Dave


----------



## Darkness Falls (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! I live about 50 miles east of Cincinnati, right on 32. I need to get a list together of the chemicals I have. Also, if people are interested, I have some CPU's, RAM fingers, and IC chips I'm probably going to get rid of.


----------



## Darkness Falls (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for all the views and bids everyone. My hotplate sold last night for $286.00 shipped. I'm just waiting for payment before shipping. I will also get a list of my chemicals together and list them here. 


On a side note, would anyone be interested in a new, never used, Bel Art fume hood? I'm thinking of selling mine.


----------

